# Columbia University MFA Creative Producing Current Student AMA



## andholl

Current MFA producing student. AMA.


----------



## Yang Qian

Hi, I'm applying to Columbia Creative Producing this year. It's so kind of you to take questions here! I have two questions: 
1. 
Will the curriculum guide us through every step of producing a film? Is the emphasis only on script-development or will we have more opportunities to learn on set? 

2. 
Are people at Columbia doing mainly fiction films or there are people doing documentaries? As I'm aware that one professor at Columbia produced quite a lot good documentaries. 

Thank you!!💕


----------



## Yufei

你好！很高兴在这里见到你！我正在准备我的哥伦比亚大学面试，我想知道哥伦比亚大学教授看重导演能力的哪些方面？还有，当我在团队合作中遇到冲突时，有什么方法可以得到老师的认可？而对你来说，与其他电影学院相比，它最大的优势和特点是什么？期待您的回复！！！！！！！！！！🙏❤️❤️❤️


----------



## andholl

Yang Qian said:


> Hi, I'm applying to Columbia Creative Producing this year. It's so kind of you to take questions here! I have two questions:
> 1.
> Will the curriculum guide us through every step of producing a film? Is the emphasis only on script-development or will we have more opportunities to learn on set?
> 
> 2.
> Are people at Columbia doing mainly fiction films or there are people doing documentaries? As I'm aware that one professor at Columbia produced quite a lot good documentaries.
> 
> Thank you!!💕


1. Your best teacher is always going to be how to learn from your mistakes. I've made many on set and in class and they've made me a better producer because of it. You will take classes in all aspects of producing and you will get on set experience in a plethora of roles.

2. My good friend just did a documentary as her thesis, but it required special permission. Maureen has produced several award winning documentaries. There's also a course on documentary producing, but Maureen is not the one that teaches it.


----------



## filmfan123

How accomplished are your peers? Do you feel they are seasoned?


----------



## andholl

Fincherfan1997 said:


> How accomplished are your peers? Do you feel they are seasoned?


Your peers are important, but they are not your competition. They are there to make you better and you them. Their accomplishments IMO do not matter because we are all sitting in the same class learning the same information.


----------



## filmfan123

I agree! just wondering if some or any students at all came into the program already having produced films.


----------



## andholl

Fincherfan1997 said:


> I agree! just wondering if some or any students at all came into the program already having produced films.


A few had backgrounds in film already, some in business, and some with no set experience whatsoever.


----------



## MMNYC

Hi, I am applying to Columbia this year and I am confused if I can apply to both Screenwriting/Directing concentration and Creative Producing concentration. In (Application & Admissions Policies | School of the Arts) and FAQ part it says applicant can apply two or more concentrations, and have to submit separate applications and application fees. However, in the MFA Creative Materials page (Admissions & Creative Materials | School of the Arts) it says Applicants may onnly submit one film MFA application per year. Does it mean I have to choose one to apply, or I can apply both but submit one application materials (since the material requirement of Creative Producing is the same as Screenwriting/Directing plus a CV)
I really appreciate if someone can help me answer it!


----------

